# What do you cover food in microwave with?



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

So what do you guys use over your plates when you microwave them? We dont use paper products but im gettin tired of cleaning my microwave after every use. Is it safe to put a cloth napkin over it?


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

I put another plate on top, concave side down.

Cloth would work too, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

If it's something in a bowl I put an upside down plate over it. But things like pastas with sauce I normally reheat on the stove, just add a little water, put the lid on, and set it to low. That's mostly because I'm lazy and just store leftovers in their original pot/pan in the fridge.









I don't clean the micro after each use, but apparently putting a bowl of water with a couple of lemon slices in there to heat for a couple of minutes really helps to steam the inside and make any baked on bits wipe off easily.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladylove* 
I put another plate on top, concave side down.

That's what I do too.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladylove* 
I put another plate on top, concave side down.

Ditto.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladylove* 
I put another plate on top, concave side down.

This, or the glass cover to one of my Pyrex casserole dishes. Since it has a little knob thing on top, it's easier to grab with a potholder.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, I put a plate over mine. My Corel ware salad plates and bowls fit together nicely that way.

And steaming out the microwave works great for cleaing it (and for rising bread dough).


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Mostly a plate but occasionally I use a coffee filter (unbleached) and every once in a while, a cloth.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Another up-side-down plate user here. I would be worried about cloth catching on fire. I've seen it happen with paper towels before.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! I will try these I think they will really save me scrubbing out the microwave!


----------

